# Bringing some mounts.......Durand



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Sarge do you think there is a place to hang some mounts for our viewing pleasure at the club house? I would like to bring some skull mounts and turkey fans I made and would ask others to bring some of thiers!!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Please bring them! I'd love to see 'em.


----------

